# Enable GPS Service



## Mikec7733 (Oct 13, 2017)

I am having a problem with the Uber App. I am a new driver and my account is active. I can go online with the Uber app. However, I get an error msg: (Enable GPS Service). But Uber is active in my Settings/Location. Google Maps works with no problem. I have reloaded the Uber app but the same problem.

I have an LG -D415 cell phone, running Android ver. 5.0.2. The carrier is Tracfone.

Anyone have this problem?


----------



## RedYankee (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes...i did...go to System Settings on Tracfone....Location....Up at top it says MODE...(should above the recent Location Requests)...Push that....now push option for HIGH ACCURACY....(instead of Battery Saving which may be Default)....now back out and retry UBER DRIVER app....


----------

